# tile backer in a bath room and kitchen



## mikeybobo (Feb 18, 2007)

hello all, carpenter here renovating his own house. On all our jobs at work we have always used cement board as our tile backer and green board as the rock of choice in our baths. I'm ready to do my kitchen floor and baths, both going to have ceramic tile on the floors and bath 1/3 up the wall. I just wanted any suggestions or feedback on the other products out there being that our company has never used them. I see a lot of people talking about denssheild and densarmor. I'll be doing tile on the bathroom walls about 1/3 the way up and then painted walls, and tile on the bath floors and tile on the kitchen floors. Thanks all


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

May I suggest pulling a search for this topic, along with the others that you have posted. The majority of your questions have been delved into in great depth in other threads. The HVAC one - maybe not. I hope you did get that pay raise you were looking for

For this one - check out Schluter systems


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

for tile use densheild or hardi board, but hardi board is a lot harder to cut if you do not have the correcet tools, denshield is what we use, and its made for that application. Green board is no longer recommended for wet areas, so dont use it.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

i use hardi board everywhere where tile is .i hate durock. In bathrooms i use blueboard with a plaster slick coat on it.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

denshield is the way for me. and I would suggest not stopping in the baths at 1/3-go to the ceiling. and put a backsplash in your kitchen.


----------



## CambridgeAl (Nov 23, 2008)

hardi on the walls, ditra on the floors.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

SLSTech said:


> May I suggest pulling a search for this topic, along with the others that you have posted. The majority of your questions have been delved into in great depth in other threads. I hope you did get that pay raise you were looking for
> 
> For this one -


http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Always Hardibacker for me.
The sheers I use to cut it was one of the best tools I ever bought.


----------



## katttfishh (Jun 10, 2005)

What shears are you using?





Mellison said:


> Always Hardibacker for me.
> The sheers I use to cut it was one of the best tools I ever bought.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

For all of you who use Densshield, is it waterproof? what about when you screw it down?

Just wondering. My supplier no longer carries cement board and delivered densshield to me this morning.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I wouldn't do anything beyond regular ole green board drywall for backer behind tile wainscotting in a bathroom. As long as the tile isn't going in a wet area that's all it needs. Doing more wouldn't be wrong, just like doubling up all the 2x4s in your walls wouldn't be wrong if you wanted to do it, but it isn't needed either. We would allow mastic behind that tile too.


----------

